# Cheeky Wee Gyeon Order Placed



## sharrkey

About time I got to try this stuff out lol Long time waiting










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Johnnyopolis

sharrkey said:


> About time I got to try this stuff out lol Long time waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks very much Sharrkey


----------



## RS3

Jon just did a vid on the wax


----------



## sharrkey

RS3 said:


> Jon just did a vid on the wax


Yeh watched it last nite but still want to give it a try

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RS3

Its on the list for me unless I get some to top moonlight on the wifes motor before hand instead of the shinee Wax which im nearly out of. 
Sounds/looks to me like ill like it:thumb:.


----------



## Rappy

sharrkey said:


> Yeh watched it last nite but still want to give it a try
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Insane water beading :thumb:


----------



## Rappy

Sharrkey, I will be interested to hear how you find it vs PA.

Coatings testing is interesting on both products. :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

RS3 said:


> Its on the list for me unless I get some to top moonlight on the wifes motor before hand instead of the shinee Wax which im nearly out of.
> 
> Sounds/looks to me like ill like it:thumb:.


Whilst all the YouTube reviews are a great insight to new products I've now come to the conclusion I'll make up my own mind (admittedly at my own cost lol)recently Got NV Jet & Lustre and was disappointed, so now lying on a shelf.

Gyeon Q2 will go on-top of cancoat and the ceramic detailer can feed my fix being a serial whore topper lol

And if this combo doesn't work I'll head back to trusty old PA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy

RS3 said:


> Sounds/looks to me like ill like it:thumb:.


Same for me :thumb:

My issue is, I just have far to many PA products 

Do I really need another wax???


----------



## Rappy

sharrkey said:


> Whilst all the YouTube reviews are a great insight to new products I've now come to the conclusion I'll make up my own mind (admittedly at my own cost lol)recently Got NV Jet & Lustre and was disappointed, so now lying on a shelf.
> 
> Gyeon Q2 will go on-top of cancoat and the ceramic detailer can feed my fix being a serial whore topper lol
> 
> And if this combo doesn't work I'll head back to trusty old PA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A valid point, and agreed :thumb:

Reviews are great, but simply one persons point of view.

PA products are by far my favourite premuim product line.


----------



## sharrkey

Johnnyopolis said:


> Thanks very much Sharrkey


Did you get a chance to post today bud? Just so I can plan ahead lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Got the new q2 wax waiting in the basket
... Do i pull the trigger!?  

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> Got the new q2 wax waiting in the basket
> ... Do i pull the trigger!?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Gotta match it up with the ceramic detailer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## budgetplan1

sharrkey said:


> recently Got NV Jet & Lustre and was disappointed, so now lying on a shelf.


What was the disappointment with Jet? Ive used it twice in 2 months on daily driver (removing Gyeon Wax to try it) and 1st time was really good but somehow doesn't seem as good lately. Longevity not great and pollen really gums it up, moreso after rain. It's been like a split-personality.

I wonder what's in Gyeon Wax that makes it 'coating compatible'? Is it a ceramic-wax hybrid w fluorine thrown in for entertainment?


----------



## Coatings

sharrkey said:


> Whilst all the YouTube reviews are a great insight to new products I've now come to the conclusion I'll make up my own mind (admittedly at my own cost lol)recently Got NV Jet & Lustre and was disappointed, so now lying on a shelf.
> 
> Gyeon Q2 will go on-top of cancoat and the ceramic detailer can feed my fix being a serial whore topper lol
> 
> And if this combo doesn't work I'll head back to trusty old PA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Just got my Nova order in.... sad to hear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

Rappy said:


> Same for me :thumb:
> 
> My issue is, I just have far to many PA products
> 
> Do I really need another wax???


Do we really need any of this..... feed the addiction!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

Yeah the kicker for the Gyeon wax vs the others in Forensic’s testing is the Coating friendlyness of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

budgetplan1 said:


> What was the disappointment with Jet? Ive used it twice in 2 months on daily driver (removing Gyeon Wax to try it) and 1st time was really good but somehow doesn't seem as good lately. Longevity not great and pollen really gums it up, moreso after rain. It's been like a split-personality.
> 
> I wonder what's in Gyeon Wax that makes it 'coating compatible'? Is it a ceramic-wax hybrid w fluorine thrown in for entertainment?


It was only on the car a short time and the main disappointment was self cleaning was really poor, I park my car at work in a location that's surrounded by massive mature trees plus there are a few plum trees in my neighbours garden, as you say the pollen seems to clogg really bad and it's constantly raining in Scotland lol
That coupled with the road I goto work to is off a quarry that's constantly got trucks back and forward and the roads can be quite a state, Jet just couldn't cope with my driving environments.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey

Coatings said:


> Just got my Nova order in.... sad to hear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me as I've said above I think it's purely my driving environment that's giving poor performance, which is no good for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## budgetplan1

Coatings said:


> Just got my Nova order in.... sad to hear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Until ya give it a go, dont be too sad 

The Evo + Jet combo i put on a fleet van this Winter is kickin' azz and taking names so far. Maybe the Jet wore off already and Evo is doing the work but at this point, *very* impressive stuff so far, always looks good w little to no maintenance.


----------



## straight6hatch

If I didnt already have a tonne of waxes that I will probably never get round to using, this would definitely be on my list. After Jon's video it sold it to me. Longjevity isnt ever that important to me but beading is. and booooy does it look good at beading. Similar to the Inifinity Wax Synrgy Ceramic Wax by the looks of it.

Still laughing at Sharrkey - "_being a serial whore topper_" :lol:


----------



## Coatings

straight6hatch said:


> If I didnt already have a tonne of waxes that I will probably never get round to using, this would definitely be on my list. After Jon's video it sold it to me. Longjevity isnt ever that important to me but beading is. and booooy does it look good at beading. Similar to the Inifinity Wax Synrgy Ceramic Wax by the looks of it.
> 
> Still laughing at Sharrkey - "_being a serial whore topper_" :lol:


When initially applied, i have not seen better beads, even coatings. Worked well for a 2 months as a stand alone and still beaded well when light mist or sprayed with a garden pump sprayer for testing.

We had a 5 minute downpour that was crazy! The Cosmic, Gyeon on the hood and ShineCraft didn't like it very much.

My estimation is for max beading 2-3 months. Total protection maybe 4-5?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

sharrkey said:


> Whilst all the YouTube reviews are a great insight to new products I've now come to the conclusion I'll make up my own mind (admittedly at my own cost lol)recently Got NV Jet & Lustre and was disappointed, so now lying on a shelf.
> 
> Gyeon Q2 will go on-top of cancoat and the ceramic detailer can feed my fix being a serial whore topper lol
> 
> And if this combo doesn't work I'll head back to trusty old PA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Where did you get the NV stuff from in the UK?


----------



## sharrkey

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Where did you get the NV stuff from in the UK?


Bought from Parks in USA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

sharrkey said:


> Bought from Parks in USA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Gotcha. I hadn't seen it come in to stock with in2detailing yet.

Love your Gyeon order btw, you're going to have some fun with that. I have CanCoat a go recently. That stuff is


----------



## sharrkey

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Gotcha. I hadn't seen it come in to stock with in2detailing yet.
> 
> Love your Gyeon order btw, you're going to have some fun with that. I have CanCoat a go recently. That stuff is


Yeh looking forward to trying out the wax , hopefully the order will be shipped today!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> Yeh looking forward to trying out the wax , hopefully the order will be shipped today!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You will have to do a review pal, im still undecided 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> You will have to do a review pal, im still undecided
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeh will try and do one thou I'm no way near as good as some of the other reviewers on here lol

I just wondering if it will even be shipped today, suppose I'm so used to IODETAIL's free next day delivery! Patience is something I sadly lack in sometimes, been a work in progress for many many years 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey

Johnnyopolis said:


> Thanks very much Sharrkey


Hi bud

Do you normally provide tracking for orders as I've not received anything yet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy

sharrkey said:


> Hi bud
> 
> Do you normally provide tracking for orders as I've not received anything yet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


From personal experience. Next day if you pay for DPD. If not then the norm is 3-5 days.

I would suggest calling or emailing them.

Fantastic customer service :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash

If you go down the DPD route you can track each delivery stop until yours is the next one via the DPD website.

Not sure if tracking is available via the regular delivery service.

Like Rappy says, give the guys a call as they're always very helpful.


----------



## sharrkey

Got a reply from John so all good and will be with me tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash

Good news, Sharrkey.

Really looking forward to trying out mine, especially the Restart Wash, Ceramic Detailer and the new Foam formulation.


----------



## sharrkey

AndyQash said:


> Good news, Sharrkey.
> 
> Really looking forward to trying out mine, especially the Restart Wash, Ceramic Detailer and the new Foam formulation.


I've always been a fan of the Gyeon foam but found lately that I prefer mega foam and ordered a gallon of it, still have about 2ltrs of Gyeon foam still to use lol

Hopefully the ceramic detailer will feed my topper addiction 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash

Yeah, the original Gyeon Foam is my favourite, will be interesting to see if there are any noticeable changes in the way the new formulation performs.

With regards to the Ceramic Detailer, think I might do the bonnet in that and one wing in Gyeon QD and the other wing in Gyeon Cure for a bit of a personal comparison test.


----------



## sharrkey

Arrived today guys thanks, but damn that restart wash stinks as bad as Gyeon Iron, heavy duty rotten eggs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash

Nice...my little haul will be with me tomorrow.

Surprised about Restart Wash, just had a quick sniff of Iron to prepare myself


----------



## sharrkey

AndyQash said:


> Nice...my little haul will be with me tomorrow.
> 
> Surprised about Restart Wash, just had a quick sniff of Iron to prepare myself


I've the Gyeon Ppf wash and it stinks  but not to the extent of restart wash, Sidero and even Bh Korrosol smell like a fine french perfume compared on it lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

